# my first aquascape (10g)



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi, I finished this last night and thought I might get some good feedback and suggestions here. I'm new to all of this, this is my second tank, I set up my first 2 months ago. Let me know what you think.

the specs:

Pennplax Cascade 150 filter
Current USA 40w fixture
diy co2 w/hagen ladder
eco-complete over 1/4" flora base

the plants I know:

Dwarf Sag
Micro Sword
Java Moss
2 tiny Crypts (I think)
HC
1 piece of duckweed (only 1)


the plants I don't know:

1 red leaved bulb...?
several stems of...? wasn't labeled
2 long chains of...? also wasn't labeled, runs across the mid, single leaves on a vine, with 2" stems...


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

more pics


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

1 red leaved bulb...? --> should be tiger lotus
several stems of...? --> cabomba furcata or Cabomba caroliniana
2 long chains of...? --> marsilea minuta

sorry i have the itch for naming things. your tank is still very young to judge. so i ll hold my comments for later =) welcome to APC !


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for the help with the id's! I think you were right on on the tiger lotus and cabomba furcata, and the chains I think are marsilea quadrifolia, they are rather large leaved. I'll post updates as time goes on.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

took some updated pics, after a bout with greenwater and hair algae, and a massive pruning. this is now almost 2 months old... thought you'd like to see the progress. 

I had more pictures, but evidently I can only have 1000kb of attachments... pretty lame


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks like your off to a good start, your plants look healthy and water is nice and clear.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's looking good! I like the overhead shot of the lotus, it's a beautiful plant. Are you trimming leaves to keep it so short?


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I recently removed 2 larger stems from it, but I started it from a bulb in april, in a different tank... but didn't acutally plant the bulb in the substrate until late may when I started this tank. I was wondering if floating it for a month stunted it's growth a bit...


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

*82 days old*

I took some updated photos and threw them on flickr... 82 days old!

flickr link...


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Tank is maturing really well! Keep up the good work!


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks! I'm starting to wish I had deeper soil in the back... the plants are starting to get thick enough that I can't always see what's going on.


----------

